# Electric Stingray



## volksboy57 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello Cabbers!  I built what I think is the first electric vintage Schwinn Stingray! I used the Ampedbikes SLA kit, and I want to thank them for a solid product and great support.

Here is the bike when I first got it off craigslist. Thanks Pete!!





I tore it down, wet sanded the frame and clear coated the bike to preserve the sun worn patina




I upholstered the seat and made a stencil with my vinyl plotter, and used a sharpie marker to paint the seat. It has a nice worn look




The hub is a sachs torpedo duomatic 2 speed kickback. my favorite!




Here is the bike all fixed up before I made it electric




Here is the bike with the motor kit




Like how I hooked up my throttle?  pretty dangerous, but i have a kill switch on the handlebars




I made the battery rack out of an old skateboard. The grip tape helps hold things in place




I fit a LED flashlight into my headlight too.




The bike isnt totally finished yet. I want to make a better battery holder that is not blue.

I will have to upload some video and new pictures when I can. Let me know if you have any questions or feedback!!

Jeremiah (volksboy57)


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 12, 2012)

Interesting Front Wheel Hub Drive!

I have a forever non running Electric 26"er.


----------



## greenephantom (Jun 12, 2012)

I rode a friend's electric mountain bike a few weeks back.  Surprisingly fast.

Your Sting-Ray conversion looks pretty neat.  I'll have to look over the pics carefully when the kids don't need attention, but dang, now I want to knock together the same thing on a 24" cantilever Schwinn frame.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## MagicRat (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey Geoff,You can have this 'waste of space' Electric Bike for FREE.

You gotta pick it up and it weighs too much.(I'll hold the door for ya)

Its got a Hall Effect Hub Drive Motor on it too.

This one is rear drive.


----------



## greenephantom (Jun 12, 2012)

MagicRat, thank you for the kind offer.  You can always just drop it on the CL, lots of folks enjoy the pain of fixing things that don't want to be fixed.  If you weren't on the other coast I'd probably be one of those people.  Could always add it to my growing pile of 'someday projects'.
Cheers, Geoff


----------

